# Woo Hoo!!! :D



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to the administration for giving us this little slice of real estate here on Lumberjocks!! Your support throughout the years has been amazing and this is wonderful of you to dedicate our own forum here! I think it will be a great way for us to network with each other and also share our questions and projects! A huge THANKS to all of you!!!

Sheila


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice to have you on LJ's.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Sheila, although its nice to have a focus group to work with, there are plenty of us that follow your awesome work.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thank you kindly Monte! I will still be in my usual hangouts at LJ's. I just like a specific forum for the scrollers. Just earlier today, I noticed some nice scrolled projects from some scrollers that I have not seen here before. They have probably been here a while, but with this many people I haven't seen them before. As for myself, I don't get time to cruise around here much. I tend to write my blog and my day takes over. It will just help me see scroller related questions and such and get to know the others a little better. I love LJ's and think it is a great place for all woodworkers. I am happy you follow my day to day ramblings!  Take care!

Sheila


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats Sheila


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonderful Sheila & Martin

What a super idea

Jamie


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sheila!


----------



## Bayman (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheila, where did you and other scrollsawers post here in LJ's…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I have a daily blog that I write almost every morning. Besides my project page, that is where I frequent the site the most. 

Sheila


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wail….Dayeem! I am going to wake up my 21yr old Delta SC and get to work! I know it works on Soft Maple and NOT on Wh. Ash, so some learning curve still exists. I look forward to more post in this topic.

BTW, my scroll saw is the oldest WW stuff that I have. I used it in modelling for several years…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s scrollers 
enjoy

Dennis


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

sweet, just about to start on a couple of scroll projects. It's the one thing I wished I did more of.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

*Congrats Sheila you deserve this *.
I don't own a scroll saw but sure enjoy your designs and daily blog .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea!!!! I agree. That's a bit up yer alley… LOL


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got a scrollsaw recently so I'm looking forward to LJs having a more active scrolling community. I'm still getting the hang of the durn thing but excited about the new abilities it gives to my shop!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

All you new people, feel free to look in on my class that I hosted last year. The link is here:

Incredibly Fun Adventures in Scroll Sawing

I still am going to add some things into it every now and then and you can always ask me questions that I can answer on my blog. There are so many talented scrollers here and the scroll saw can be a great addition to your arsenal of tools - even for smaller tasks or parts of doing projects. I think the more you play around with it, the more you will like it and see how useful it can be. Once you get the hang of the basics, it is really a fun part of woodworking. I am just happy that the administrators gave us scrollers a place where we can exchange information directly. 

Sheila


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah-Oh Shelia, looks like you started something, now dust is going to be flying around in almost everyone's shop as the blow the dust off of their scrollsaw's 

I'd really like to get mine going but just can't seem to shake off of my bandsaw to do it, orders keep flying in and I'm doing all I can to keep up with them but one day…..

Congrats!


----------



## NunyaBidniz (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Congrats to all scrollers! Enjoy as Martin said. Maybe, I can be one when the right time comes.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that it's great Sheila.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting a forum dedicated to what I know you love. Now, if they leave the nonshop forum intact Joe and I will be happy. Actually, I will be happy…Joe will be ecstatic.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great to have a dedicated scrolling room in this woodworkers mansion!! Sheila is now in Heaven here!!

Martin, thanks for the new forums!!!


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes - glad to have this spot for scrollers. I don't scroll a whole bunch, but I do like to incorporate some into my work. It can make run of the mill projects just jump out.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I think it will be nice to see how other woodworkers utilize scrolling in other woodworking patterns. Bernie - I hope you post some project that you do here in this forum too so all of us scrollers can have some idea of how you use it in your other woodworking.  I really look forward to seeing stuff like that here!

Sheila


----------

